

Maptail.js geoips your tail -f to a map - stagas
https://github.com/stagas/maptail

======
stagas
Preview: <http://live.stagas.com>

~~~
Ysx
Broke! The page is serving as "content-type: text/plain" for some reason.

~~~
BonoboBoner
I have the same problem after installing maptail on my server. All I see I the
html as plain text in my browser.

Nevertheless, amazing work!

------
JonnieCache
Wow. Quite apart from the neat technical aspect of it, the interface is
_beautiful._ Startlingly so.

You should have the IP list link to
<http://www.yougetsignal.com/tools/network-location/>

~~~
stagas
Thanks to mape for creating the interface which this was based on:
<http://github.com/mape/node-wargames>

That link is interesting. Don't forget this is open source (MIT), so you can
fork it and add your own features.

~~~
JonnieCache
_> That link is interesting._

Don't miss the traceroute version as well:
<http://www.yougetsignal.com/tools/visual-tracert/>

------
shadchnev
Installed for one of our production servers for InvisibleHand
(<http://www.getinvisiblehand.com>).

\- the default 40 minutes dot dying interval is way too high. I changed it to
5 seconds, otherwise the browser was unable to redraw all the dots.

\- You'll have to install all the libraries it complains about manually

\- It doesn't work with the current stable version of Node.js but if you
install 0.3.1 manually, it's ok. I haven't tried the latest unstable, though

\- It requires patching if it must be used on EC2: the local interface to bind
to and the public IP are different on EC2 but maptail assumed they are the
same

Everybody in the office loves how the screen looks, so I emailed the author to
discuss if he's interested in joining our company :)

------
brk
Looks neat. I tried it on a couple of servers, just get a "No such file or
directory" whenever I try to run it, even with no args.

Not sure if there is a dependency or something in there that is looking for a
file where its not.

~~~
stagas
Try with: node maptail.js <filename>

Something to do with the permissions I think. Dependencies should be reported
by node. Everything you need is on npm.

~~~
brk
Thanks. I hadn't used node before (and so it wasn't installed).

Now I'm getting an error about the express module (rror: Cannot find module
'express'). Some google-fu is leading to helpful information, so your little
project is turning into a nice crash-course in node for me. :)

~~~
Corrado
I'm in the same boat; learning about Node and NPM. However, I am at an enpass
with an error about 'isConfigurable' method on the Chaos library. Any clue
about how to fix it?

node.js:63 throw e; ^ TypeError: Cannot call method 'isConfigurable' of
undefined at Function.seal (native) at Object.<anonymous>
(/Users/rnhurt/.node_libraries/.npm/chaos/0.1.6-pre/package/chaos.js:40:10) at
new <anonymous>
(/Users/rnhurt/.node_libraries/.npm/chaos/0.1.6-pre/package/chaos.js:87:20) at
/Users/rnhurt/.node_libraries/.npm/chaos/0.1.6-pre/package/chaos.js:64:40 at
/Users/rnhurt/.node_libraries/.npm/helpful/0.0.3/package/lib/login.js:205:23
at Object.<anonymous> (/Users/rnhurt/src/js/maptail/maptail.js:57:5) at
Module._compile (node.js:462:23) at Module._loadScriptSync (node.js:469:10) at
Module.loadSync (node.js:338:12) at Object.runMain (node.js:522:24)

~~~
stagas
Must be an incompatibility with the master version of node.js. git checkout
v0.3.1 of node.js which is the version I'm using.

~~~
sandaru1
Tried on v0.3.5 - works fine after I added a "partials" parameter to boil
config on maptail.js line 39.

Otherwise boil.js fails to normalize the path because it's passing an
undefined value and path.normalize tries to access "charAt" function of the
string.

~~~
derwiki
Can you be more specific? This is the first time I've tried to use node.js for
anything and am very unfamiliar with the environment. I'm running into the
charAt problem though, so I think your fix will be my fix.

~~~
sandaru1
maptail.js line 43 add following line :

    
    
      , partials: __dirname + '/views'

------
kordless
Node is perfect for this type of realtime application. We'll be using it
(and/or mongrel2) at Loggly to do realtime feeds of events matching a search
so people can build apps like this.

I did a Poly9 mashup when I was at Splunk which did something similar.

I yove your overlay of the events as they come in. Good work man!

~~~
stagas
Thanks, the interface is all from mape's wargames, I just connected the wires.

------
jaredstenquist
Running into an issue:

Error: Cannot find module 'helpful/login'

Any ideas?

~~~
stagas
npm install helpful

<http://npmjs.org>

------
ubuntuftw
YES FINALLY!

~~~
stagas
Congrats! :) Any weird issues?

~~~
ubuntuftw
I was just looking at the demo. Haven't tried installing it on my own server
because I'm traveling at the moment. Can't wait though.

